# Stinger Micro Anchor System



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

I occasionally stop into the guy who builds these fly shop to BS with him a little and he was showing me the finish product on this new system.  Been seeing it take shape over the last couple months and now looks great!  Its like a manual Micro-power pole.  4ft. depth control.  


















He's making up a bracket to fit the back of a Gheenoe right now.  What do you flats guys think?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Very innovative idea. If the price point is right I think he will sell a lot of them.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I've been thinking about rigging up something like that on the bow of my Noe. I've toyed with several designs, but I don't want a 4-6' pole sticking up when it's not deployed. I also don't want it folded down in the way, taking up deck space. 

With that said, I'll be very interested to see the final Stinger product. If it solves the problems, there could be one in my future.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Very Cool!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Saw the ******* style of this in the late 70's
Used in drifting Flamingo mud flats.

12"' section of pvc tubing bolted vertically to the outside of
transom and a 5'-6' length that was shoved down through
it for when you wanted to stop.

Old idea in a new tech wrapper


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Sorry I posted two of the same pics earlier... fixed it now. I want to say that the going rate for one of these is right around $290.00 HA! A little Northern Innovation for ya!!! ;D


----------



## CaptSnook (May 11, 2008)

Has that northern innovation come up with a bow mount that fits the bow when there is a trolling motor already mounted there?


----------



## captkenroy (Jan 10, 2007)

Here ar a few pics of my "Ho" made version. on my yak.

Up for paddling or transporting.  


















Point and haul line attachment.









Down at anchor.  









It works fine on my yak.  I can raise or lower it with 2 fingers without leaving my seat or even turning around.  I spent about $5 on it but I had a bunch of junk I used too.

I call my version the Zinger Anchor.  The rudder is "Ho" made too.

This ain't Rocket Science.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Ken,

That on the bow or stern?


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Very Nice... you should include some plans on how you made it!


----------



## cantcatchsquat (Jun 16, 2008)

x2


----------



## captkenroy (Jan 10, 2007)

The one shown is on the stern of my yak. (see the rudder?)

Having one both Bow and Stern makes a lot of sense.  I really wouldn't want to deploy these things to stop the boat.  There would be a huge amount of stress on the mounting bracket.

If you are working into the current, I'd use a bow mount; with the current, use a stern mount.

I gave my son Rhett (Skydiver77) a stern mount anchor for his Panga about 30 minutes ago.

Guys, I am not going to post the plans for this but I plan to include them in one of the e-Books Rhett and I should have ready real soon.  I need to make a buck.  Living on SS doesn't mean very high living.

This ain't Rocket Science.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Oh no!!! This doesn't mean you guys are going to start making them and sell them one at a time, last one every time like the tiller extentions does it?! ;D ;D Just Kiddin with ya- Although I'm glad I got my extention when I did! Good luck with the production though!


----------



## captkenroy (Jan 10, 2007)

I've been cogitating on a bow mount and stern mount for a Microskiff.

What about using an old bow mount trolling motor mount and using an anchor pole instead of the motor? Ought to be strong enough. Lots of old mounts laying around.

Another possibility: Take a length of 2x4 (length to suit application) Glue and screw about 6" of 2x4 beneath and above the front end of the 2x4 then drill a hole for the anchor pole to drop through. Rig the haul line like I showed and you should be good to go.

If mounting to your front deck isn't a problem, the whole project shouldn't take over an hour plus time for the glue to dry. The anchor pole/stake out pole is the only costly part. 

A stern mount should be even easier.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

> Sorry I posted two of the same pics earlier... fixed it now. I want to say that the going rate for one of these is right around $290.00 HA! A little Northern Innovation for ya!!! ;D


FYI, own here the Captn Dicks anchor pin was deemed "too expensive" @ $75.00.

I tell everybody to "Stick-It"  http://www.stickitanchorpins.com/

Not perfect but I love mine.


----------



## captkenroy (Jan 10, 2007)

Poke the Stick-it through the hole in the bracket, rig a haul line and you got it. Don't have to "Stick-it."


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

But I like to stick it. 

My pole and my bhote so I'll stick it where I please. 

I like the options for placement.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Seems like it would be less work to just "Wang it". Not to mention the commitment and awkward departure. ;D

Sorry, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

> Seems like it would be less work to just "Wang it". Not to mention the commitment and awkward departure. ;D
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't help myself.



Too much time is wasted trying to keep the Wang clean. 

With the Stick-it, you can just yank it and leave. ;D ;D ;D At least I do.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> > Seems like it would be less work to just "Wang it".  Not to mention the commitment and awkward departure. ;D
> >
> > Sorry, I couldn't help myself.
> 
> ...


RJ told me you did that. He felt it was a little inconsiderate. ;D


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Wang is the way. The new universal low profile surface mount is over the top and much easier than that monkey sex with a rope: trying to set the anchor without pushing the boat away then tying up. Snook love to circle the distant rope style stick anchor too. Been there. If you do not have a Wang you have a putang. ;D

Float Shallower,
Joe
Cm


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

What if you're not poling your boat all the time? I have yet to pole my boat. (Although I found an old 13' hand rail in the rafters today that I'm going to transform into a pole) In any case, I usually use my TM or float the river which for me, I don't want to be standing up with a giant pole in my hand to push down into the bottom everytime I want to stop.


----------

